# Ideas on a Homemade Bottle Drying Rack



## arh13p (Feb 18, 2013)

Does anyone have any ideas for making a bottle drying rack? I want to make one and am looking for suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## saramc (Feb 18, 2013)

I saw a revolving PVC pipe which had been anchored to bases from floor to ceiling; they felt it was more stable than a free standing tree. The tree was actually in three or four pieces that were screwed together, so it could be unassembled and moved. It had small diameter PVC pipes which were the limbs of the tree placed at proper increments. They said they just modeled it after a traditional, commercial tree. I did not look to see how the 'limbs' were anchored.


----------



## Tripplett (Feb 18, 2013)

I've seen someone post that they were using one of those plastic bread trays. You know the ones that are like milk crates with all the X's across the bottom? Seems you flip it over and just start putting bottles in the holes. Sounds good to me. I picked up one of the bottle driers online for $16 shipping included from homebrewit but I think that sale is over now.


----------



## jswordy (Feb 18, 2013)

The little birdie in me (cheap, cheap, cheap) says the best way is to get your local wine shop to save cartons for you with the grids still inside. Get your bottles clean, then just replace them in the cartons upside down. Even by getting slightly wet, the cartons last a long time.

Can't make the little birdie happier than when it is FREE!


----------



## mtbryda203 (Feb 18, 2013)

I use the bottom rack in the dish washer worked perfect. I got to fit about48 bottles


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 18, 2013)

If you make one, make sure the base is big enough to support the bottles and the "trunk" is sturdy enough to support the weight....
By the time you factor in your time and supplies necessary to make it, the $26 or so dollars that it will cost to buy a bottle tree might be cheaper....I would buy one that has been designed for the specific purpose.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 18, 2013)

Here is something that I kludged together from scrap lumber and dowels. It works fine for me and holds up to 26 bottles and/or a variety of other items. I have it attached to the table top with screws so there is no danger of tipping. The second picture is my back up.


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Feb 18, 2013)

Took this one in on trade with some other stuff. Make an offer!!


----------



## mtbryda203 (Feb 18, 2013)

Rocky said:


> Here is something that I kludged together from scrap lumber and dowels. It works fine for me and holds up to 26 bottles and/or a variety of other items. I have it attached to the table top with screws so there is no danger of tipping. The second picture is my back up.



Now is it safe and san to use wood?since woo absorbs liquid?


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 18, 2013)

Up until I bought the cheaper bottle tree, I used plastic storage bins, leaned up against something, like a 4x4 and set the bottles neck down against the sides or end.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 18, 2013)

here is a thread I started awhile back about using a commercial washing trays 

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/best-wine-bottle-holder-cage-32273/


----------



## REDBOATNY (Feb 18, 2013)

Buy the rack. I spent a saturday making one from pvc, worked ok. I then bought the tree so I could have the sanitizer pump on top. Works better than the homemade one for about the same cost.


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 18, 2013)

I agree with buying one, they are not bad in price unless if you have to order it and pay shipping. I own four of them (two large and two small) and use them all when bottling.


----------



## arh13p (Feb 18, 2013)

Yea, I think I am going to go to the local shop and buy one. I was not sure on using wood dowels for sanitation purposes. Thanks for the all the responses!


----------



## Arne (Feb 19, 2013)

Somewhere on here there is a pic. of a piece of plywood with holes drilled in it with a hole saw. Place across a couple of sawhorses and you are done. That said, I just use a commericial rack. Arne.


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 19, 2013)

I just use the box they came in. I put a towel on the bottom. Put the cardboard separator back in, wash/sulphide the bottles and put them back in the box upside down.


----------



## arh13p (Feb 20, 2013)

Do the bottles dry with a towel on bottom?


----------



## jimmyjames23 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep. By the next day their bone dry. Then I just flip them back over and close the box. Clean, dry bottles ready to be sulphited. 
Though having a wine drying tree is better if you don't have a box with the cardboard separator. And the tree works well for pre bottling with sulphide.


----------



## konstant1n3 (Feb 20, 2013)

Im always trying to save $$... I used wooden crates that they ship grapes in and drilled a bunch of holes on the bottom.


----------



## NoSnob (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks to the advice of Steve & others here, I bought and received the 25 bottle rack. It was $27 delivered on the Bay. I look forward to using it not only for drying bottles but also for holding bottles while I am filling them with my new AIO pump. Getting it sanitized will be easier than the two step washing & sanitizing I now do with the bottle tree. And spilled bottles after they are filled will be less likely too. 

NS


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 20, 2013)

NoSnob said:


> Thanks to the advice of Steve & others here, I bought and received the 25 bottle rack. It was $27 delivered on the Bay. I look forward to using it not only for drying bottles but also for holding bottles while I am filling them with my new AIO pump. Getting it sanitized will be easier than the two step washing & sanitizing I now do with the bottle tree. And spilled bottles after they are filled will be less likely too.
> 
> NS


 

You will defintley will appreciate it!! 
Here is another really helpful way to santize your bottles using a surflo pump and some hoses and the bottle washer


----------



## Bailey (Feb 21, 2013)

I picked up two of these today - the ones labeled 'champagne' work great to hold 25 bottles each. No shipping since the store is local - found them with a quick google search for 'used restaurant equipment'. I'll use them to drain after washing then to bottle without worrying about tipping anyone over. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Racks...al_Refrigerators_Freezers&hash=item27c9c7f094


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 21, 2013)

Bailey 
That is a great deal !! I will defintley will be telling some of my friends !!


----------



## Neviawen (Feb 21, 2013)

I spray my bottom dishwasher rack with k-meta and set the rinsed bottles upside down on it and let it sit to dry. It holds enough bottles to do the job.


----------



## TahunaJR (Feb 21, 2013)

Bailey said:


> I picked up two of these today - the ones labeled 'champagne' work great to hold 25 bottles each. No shipping since the store is local - found them with a quick google search for 'used restaurant equipment'. I'll use them to drain after washing then to bottle without worrying about tipping anyone over.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Glass-Racks-USED-/170889048212?pt=BI_Commercial_Refrigerators_Freezers&hash=item27c9c7f094



According to the auction, "champagne" hold 49. It looks like "Sp. Coffee Rack" and "Pilsner Rack" plus a couple others hold 25.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 21, 2013)

TahunaJR said:


> According to the auction, "champagne" hold 49. It looks like "Sp. Coffee Rack" and "Pilsner Rack" plus a couple others hold 25.



Buyer beware then - the ones I picked up DO say "Champagne" on the sides, and they hold 5 rows of 5 bottles. There were several sizes - coffee cup, 'beverage', etc....


----------



## TahunaJR (Apr 14, 2013)

Picked 1 of these restaurant racks last week (25 bottle). Today was the first time using the AI1 with the rack. An amazing pair of time savers. 

Just get your bottles sanitized and ready, load the rack up and away you go. So efficient plus easy to use. 

Joe


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 14, 2013)

Joe 

I am glad you were able to find it and it helps you. Where did you find it ?


----------



## TahunaJR (Apr 14, 2013)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Joe
> 
> I am glad you were able to find it and it helps you. Where did you find it ?



Steve, I picked one up on eBay for around $35. Seller was even kind enough to refund $5 because shipping was a little cheaper! 

BTW, thanks for talking me in off the ledge today while bottling. AI1 is certainly worth its weight in gold! I'll make sure I fill the bottles up to the overflow next go around (a SP due in about 3-4 weeks). 

I was in a bit of a hurry this morning so I could settle down, relax and watch The Masters...

Joe


----------

